# Driver/Pax Hook ups...



## ubercuteatx (Jul 25, 2015)

How many of you out there hooked up with a pax? Be honest. I've heard stories before I even started driving. Two months in, I can't believe the many times I have been invited by couples or guys/girls. Steiner Ranch sure do live up to their reputation. I find it both comical and annoying being put in this predicament...sometimes I fear for my ratings. I'm pretty sure I have been rated low because I had rejected their offer. Ugh, it's hard to be such a beautiful driver. #frustrated #annoyed #vanity


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Offered once, declined. I met you 10 minutes ago!

You need a disguise.


----------



## ubercuteatx (Jul 25, 2015)

I contemplated lying and telling them I have an std but then I'm putting that out in the universe and I might end getting one. So I think I'll stick to saying that I'm on my period.


----------



## Stratos (Jun 3, 2015)

Just tell them you have a stud of a boyfriend who has lots of guns. So best just to stick with you being their driver only.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

"It it my policy to not mix business with pleasure."

Sign for female drivers:

Touchie? Feelie?
*NO RIDIE!!*


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I offer blowjobs for tips...does that count? I'm an Uber driver. ...I have no self respect.


----------



## Stratos (Jun 3, 2015)

I've not hooked up with a pax but I have been flashed.


----------



## REBU22 (Jun 1, 2015)

ubercuteatx said:


> I contemplated lying and telling them I have an std but then I'm putting that out in the universe and I might end getting one. So I think I'll stick to saying that I'm on my period.


Just because the roller coaster is broken, doesn't mean you have to shut down the entire amusement park...


----------



## ubercuteatx (Jul 25, 2015)

hahahahhahahahahahah #dead


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> I offer blowjobs for tips...does that count? I'm an Uber driver. ...I have no self respect.


I hope you keep mints!!!


----------



## PyrettaBlaze (Jul 26, 2015)

^^^ 
Totally.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

ubercuteatx said:


> How many of you out there hooked up with a pax? Be honest. I've heard stories before I even started driving. Two months in, I can't believe the many times I have been invited by couples or guys/girls. Steiner Ranch sure do live up to their reputation. I find it both comical and annoying being put in this predicament...sometimes I fear for my ratings. I'm pretty sure I have been rated low because I had rejected their offer. Ugh, it's hard to be such a beautiful driver. #frustrated #annoyed #vanity


Clever.

I don't find it particularly ego-boosting. We are the last ditch effort for drunk lonely people who've struck out all night.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Also, I've seen someone's little black photo album: an album full of women's breasts. Who the **** are these chicks who just let uber drivers take pics of their ****?


----------



## daniel mondello (Jul 5, 2015)

OMG!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

ubercuteatx said:


> I contemplated lying and telling them I have an std but then I'm putting that out in the universe and I might end getting one. So I think I'll stick to saying that I'm on my period.


Just talk about your husband and kid. Doesn't matter if you have one.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

ubercuteatx is definitely a new account by an old member who's got jokes.


----------



## ubercuteatx (Jul 25, 2015)

Huh?


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Too bad Raquel doesn't post on here anymore. If anyone tried that on here, im certain they might lose their...... 
But my own suggestion would be if anyone tries to hit on you, tell them Lorena Bobbit is your stepmom..


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Do not hook up with a passenger on the ride. I have posted it elsewhere, more than once, so I will not repeat it here except to state that if the whole thing goes south, you could be in for some real trouble.

If you think that you are interested, exchange telephone numbers and ask the passenger to call you in a couple of days. Keep the record of the call on your wireless. That way, if the passenger does try to make it go south, you will have a record that the passenger initiated the contact. Keep the slip of paper with the telephone number, as well.

Yes, you might get away with it more than a few times. All that it takes is one wrong place/time/passenger and you _too,_ can be a Registered Sex Offender.

Further, the word from Uber seems to suggest very strongly that it will de-activate any driver who burns up the bedsheets (or the back seat) with a passenger. Uber has had more than a little trouble with this sort of thing. So far, its damage control has been largely effective.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

ubercuteatx said:


> How many of you out there hooked up with a pax? Be honest. I've heard stories before I even started driving. Two months in, I can't believe the many times I have been invited by couples or guys/girls. Steiner Ranch sure do live up to their reputation. I find it both comical and annoying being put in this predicament...sometimes I fear for my ratings. I'm pretty sure I have been rated low because I had rejected their offer. Ugh, it's hard to be such a beautiful driver. #frustrated #annoyed #vanity


^^^
Just tell them that it depends on the size of their... ummmmm... tip.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> I offer blowjobs for tips...does that count? I'm an Uber driver. ...I have no self respect.


^^^
Only if you remove your dentures first.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

REBU22 said:


> Just because the roller coaster is broken, doesn't mean you have to shut down the entire amusement park...


^^^
Too bad that amusement park is so close to the garbage dump.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Also, I've seen someone's little black photo album: an album full of women's breasts. Who the **** are these chicks who just let uber drivers take pics of their ****?


^^^
The ones that get threatened to being kicked out of the car in the middle of an abandoned meat packing district?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Do not hook up with a passenger on the ride. I have posted it elsewhere, more than once, so I will not repeat it here except to state that if the whole thing goes south, you could be in for some real trouble.
> 
> If you think that you are interested, exchange telephone numbers and ask the passenger to call you in a couple of days. Keep the record of the call on your wireless. That way, if the passenger does try to make it go south, you will have a record that the passenger initiated the contact. Keep the slip of paper with the telephone number, as well.
> 
> ...


^^^
Now we know the REAL reason why Hillary Clinton doesn't use Uber.


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Now we know the REAL reason why Hillary Clinton doesn't use Uber.


Hmmm what does that tell you about Jeb Bush....??


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

ubercuteatx said:


> Huh?


I guess I'm wrong. I thought for sure this was a satirical post. I didn't think there was any way it was serious.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Goddamn, can we create a political board and can yall keep that shit there?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

ubercuteatx said:


> I contemplated lying and telling them I have an std but then I'm putting that out in the universe and I might end getting one. *So I think I'll stick to saying that I'm on my period.*


My standard reply to that is "do you have a sore throat and diarrhea too?"


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

SpecialK said:


> Hmmm what does that tell you about Jeb Bush....??


^^^
I dunno... was he scratching all over when he 'alighted' the car?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> My standard reply to that is "do you have a sore throat and diarrhea too?"


...........then the person propsitioned can suddenly remember forgetting to mention the hepatitis C, SIDA, colostomy bag or whatever..........


----------

